# .22 birdshot



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey i have a box of old .22 birdshots and i was wondering if there would be any damage to the gun if i used it with my .22 bolt action


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Should be no problem. I suggest that you single load them. The effective range is limited as the rifling will spin the shot into a donut shape fairly quickly. Shoot at a soda can to get an idea of how much range and penetration you have.
Pete


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

okay thanks. when i get a chance ill try it out


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

they do tend to lead foul the barrel bad if you shoot a lot of them.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

J.R dont bother they are a useful as bird**** on a pump handle. :2cents:


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

If there the blue tiped ones they are good for snakes.the crimped ones are not worth using at all :eyeroll: .When i lived in FL.i carried a darrenger in my watch pocket when fishing or out in the woods.You would not believe the poisones snakes iv killed with thouse blue tiped ones,and with one shot!!  .pan.


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

HAHAHA

yeah this ammo is like made in the 40's plus their crimped, i don't think ill every actually need one anyways


----------

